# About Gondor and  Rhovanion



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 21, 2020)

As you have known, Gondor and Rhovanion get allied far before the Wainriders-war. Yet Gondor knew nothing about the Wainriders till the Rhovanion was game-over.
Here comes some very strange bugs.

Did Gondor have no intellectual agents in Rhovanion to keep an eye on those easterlings?
Why didn't Rhovanion ask for help before they're done?
Even if Gondor was devastated by the Great-plague, they still could just sent Military Assistance Advisory Group to help their far backward allies to improve their military standard so at least they hold much longer against the Wainriders?
You're all welcome to post everything you know or you guess^^


----------

